# Biggest Loser



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

.. If anyone is interested "The Biggest Loser" on NBC program is back on starting tomorrow night (Wednesday) with a new family edition. I plan to watch. Maybe get some inspiration.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

We had the rerun of last years episodes on last night. I've never watched before (not much of a tv person). 
The transformation of some of those folks was absolutely amazing!
Very inspiring too.

Halo


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The played the football game here instead on NBC. I was looking forward to seeing it. I think it is back on as a regular show again this month?


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes this was just a "special" edition where they did it all in one two hour show. No voting people off or anything.

Next week they are doing another one for Engaged Couples (I think that's what I saw). 

I think these are just fillers until the next official Season starts. Not sure when that is.

Jill


----------

